# tourner en rond



## Liphou

Hola,

No sé como traducir "tourner en rond" así que necesito su ayuda!!
Significa más o menos no saber que hacer, pensar mucho en una cosa y no encontrar solución al problema.
Gracias.


----------



## SOL1

Hola,

Creo que se podría traducir asi: darle vueltas a una cosa. Supong que hay una traducción mejor pero no encuentro. 

Si encuentro otra, te lo digo!

hasta luego!


----------



## Liphou

SOL1 said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Creo que se podría traducir asi: darle vueltas a una cosa. Supong que hay una traducción mejor pero no encuentro.
> 
> Si encuentro otra, te lo digo!
> 
> hasta luego!


 
Gracias!! Es un poco largo (es para una pelicula...) pero si no hay otras cosas... Quizá sólo pondré "si no sabe que hacer..."
A proposito, es un refran chino, pero no lo puedo encontrar, quizá sólo existe en mi peli...  (en francés dice "Quand on tourne en rond, il faut briser le cercle")
Tiene que ser simple y comprensible a todos, no hace falta guardar el imagen... Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

"Quand on tourne en rond, il faut briser le cercle"
Cuando ya no se sabe qué hacer, hay que romper el cerco.
(cuando ya no se sabe qué decidir, cuando ya no se sabe qué decisión tomar, cuando ya no se encuentra soluciones, cuando ya se está hecho un lío)
Elijo agregar el adverbio "ya" para signigficar que sólo se rompe el cerco cuando se han agotado todas las opciones y que *ya* no queda ninguna.
Admito que es una visión muy personal pero garantizo que no es descabellada.
Saludos


----------



## Begogna

Hola!
Alguien sabe que significa "je tourne en rond sans toi"?
Es de la cancion Si demain (Turn around) de Bonnie Tyler.

Este es el fragmento:

_Tu sais que quelque fois j'ai peur de toi_
_Je tourne en rond sans toi_
_Tu sais que quelque fois j'ai peur de moi_

Gracias!

ese sería el título...


----------



## Domtom

-
No progresar, estar dando vueltas, ir de un lado para otro, dar vueltas en redondo.


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Tambien puede sinificar : aburrirse.

Je tourne en rond, je ne sais pas quoi faire

Cuando un niño vagua en la casa sin hacer nada y se aburre, se le dice :

"Arrête de tourner en rond et occupe toi !"


----------



## Angel39

Hola!!!
Bueno ahi les va la frase, je suis dans une relation mais, elle roune en rond...
por favor que quiere decir esto!!
Angel.

perdon es "elle tourne en rond"


----------



## Yul

Une relation qui tourne en rond est une relation qui mène nulle part. C'est donc une relation qui ne débouchera pas sur un projet concret.

Je ne saurais comment le dire en espagnol. 

Yul


----------



## Angel39

Merci beaucoup Yul!!!!
**** Hilo dividido. Regla 10. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yul said:


> Une relation qui tourne en rond est une relation qui mène nulle part. C'est donc une relation qui ne débouchera pas sur un projet concret.


 
O sea una relación que no conduce a ninguna parte.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

A ninguna parte o a ningún lado?

Cuál de las 2? 

O las 2?


----------



## Angel39

gracias tina!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

l_DiNgO_l said:


> A ninguna parte o a ningún lado?
> 
> Cuál de las 2?
> 
> O las 2?


 
Yo díría: "qui ne mène nulle part" = que no conduce a ninguna parte
pero puedes añadir más expresiones.

También, se puede decir : "dar vueltas en círculo".


----------



## Angel39

Me han ayudado muchisimo...
mil gracias, merci beaucoup!!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Muchas gracias Tina, 


Tu explicación es perfecta. 


Nos vemos


----------



## GR13

¡Hola!... Por favor, podrían ayudarme con la traducción/interpretación de "Je tourne" dentro de la siguente frase: 
*"Je tourne en rond face à ces questions sans réponses"*

El  contexto es una persona que se cuestiona si puede iniciar una nueva relación. Por ejemplo:¿Podrás querer lo suficiente?, ¿Me querrás apesar de todo?.

Mi intento fue: 

"Estoy dando vueltas frente a estas preguntas sin respuestas" 

"Estoy dudando frente a estas preguntas sin respuestas"

Gracias por adelantado por la ayuda que me puedan prestar.


----------



## MexiTrad

Hola

Yo lo traduciría simplemente por "Le doy vueltas a estas preguntas sin respuesta".

Tal vez un poco más de contexto serviría para saber si es una buena opción "editar" el "face à" o si se podría incluir modificando un poco la frase. Por ejemplo, se me ocurre otra opción más compleja: "Doy vueltas frente a estas preguntas sin respuesta". (Pero como verás el sentido se modifica un poco; no es lo mismo "darle vueltas a algo" que "dar vueltas frente a algo").

Ahora bien, por el contexto que mencionas, el de las relaciones, "tourner en rond" suele significar que se trata de una relación que no lleva a ninguna parte.

En fin, espero que te sea de utilidad mi comentario para decidir qué opción es la mejor para tu traducción. 

Saludos.


----------



## GR13

MexiTrad said:


> Hola
> 
> Yo lo traduciría simplemente por "Le doy vueltas a estas preguntas sin respuesta".
> 
> Tal vez un poco más de contexto serviría para saber si es una buena opción "editar" el "face à" o si se podría incluir modificando un poco la frase. Por ejemplo, se me ocurre otra opción más compleja: "Doy vueltas frente a estas preguntas sin respuesta". (Pero como verás el sentido se modifica un poco; no es lo mismo "darle vueltas a algo" que "dar vueltas frente a algo").



¡Hola, Mexitrad!. Gracias por responder. 

Me parece que tu aporte es el idóneo para este caso. Ya que la intención de la frase es que se la pasa pensando es las consecuencias de iniciar una nueva relación (La persona duda en confiar de nuevo, pues ha sido herida en anteriores ocasiones). Es obvio que "lo de dar vueltas" es figurativo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo. Muy amable.


----------



## jaimichu

¿Qué os parece "dar palos de ciego"?


----------



## Gévy

jaimichu said:


> ¿Qué os parece "dar palos de ciego"?



Hola Jaimichu:

Dar palos de ciegos es actuar al azar.


> Palo*~**s de ciego.*
> *1.* m. pl. Actuación titubeante y desorientada que no logra alcanzar los fines perseguidos. _Dar palos de ciego
> _http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=palo


Y tourner en rond es volver a volver siempre a lo mismo, erre que erre, no progresar nunca.





> − _Tourner en rond__
> 
> ♦ Au fig., fam. Revenir sans cesse au point de départ, ne pas progresser.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/rond_


No me parece ser lo mismo.

Gévy


----------



## jaimichu

Tienes razón Gévy. Aunque el sentido es el que tú dices, de manera menos literal "dar palos de ciego" se puede usar para referirse a una persona que intenta una cosa una y otra vez sin éxito... aunque tiene en efecto el componente de azar.

Saludos,
Jaime


----------



## Gévy

Y lo del azar es justamente lo que no incluye la expresión francesa. Y tampoco el "dar palos de ciego" significa esa repetición continua que te devuelve al mismo punto siempre.

No, no son lo mismo.


----------

